# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Xha Përparimi - Ndarja Prozë 2007

## Fiori

*Xha Përparimi*

Xha Perparimi ishte rreth të shtadhjetave, megjithatë trupi i tij ende nuk ishte kërrusur. Madje nuk i vinte aspak mirë, kur ndonje nga fëmijët e lagjes e tregonte me gisht..."Ja ai plaku atje...""Xhaxho më thoni" , ju thoshte ai fëmijëve, tek nxitonin dhe blinin fara te pjekura , pa arritur të kuptonin se ku ishte ndryshimi midis xhaxhos dhe plakut. Xha Perparimi qëndronte me orë të tëra në atë cep shkolle, mbështetur në një shtyllë elektrike, me thesin e farave të pjekura përpara dhe hera-herës, lëshonte ndonjë zë mbytës: "Fara te pjekura, nxitoni femijë", mundohej të tërhiqte vëmendjen e nxënësve. Gjysmën e thesit, xha Përparimi e shiste gjatë pushimit të madh. Pastaj me sa dukej rrinte më kot, pasi tek- tuk blinte vetëm ndonjë kalimtar, që i duhej të shtynte rrugën me to.Megjithatë, xha Përparimi edhe të shiste, edhe mos shiste do qëndronte aty në rrëzen e asaj shtylle, derisa të binte mbrëmja.Madje edhe në shi ai do hapte çadren, të cilën e merrte pothuajse gjithmonë me vete.E pse duhej të shkonte në shtëpi... kush e priste xhanëm që të shkonte? Askush! Mbase deri para tre muajsh ishte pak më ndryshe, kur mezi priste t´i tregonte së shoqes, të hollat që kishte nxjerrë fitim atë ditë. "Rrofsh more burrë"; i thoshte nënë Arta, kur ai ia numëronte me një frymë ato të shkreta të holla mbi 4- 5 herë, sikur do ti shtoheshin edhe më shumë. Por tani ishte ndryshe. Nuk kishte kush të gëzohej më, me lekët që fitonte. Askush nuk ishte më në atë shtëpi, që dita ditës po mbytej nga lagështia.Kur kthehej mbrëmjeve në shtëpi, një erë e rëndë vinte si afsh mbytës sapo hapte 
derën. 
"Edhe sot paskam harruar të lë dritaren hapur", mendonte me vete. 
Eh sa do donte që të paktën kur të kthehej, të gjente dicka të ngrohtë për të ngrënë nga dora e Artës.Kishte tre muaj që hante për darkë ç´të mundte.Një ditë madje, kishte rënë të flinte fare pa darkë.Pse jetë ishte kjo.Më mirë do kishte qenë, nëse s´do kishte lëvizur fare nga fshati i tij në Gramsh. Madje as Arta ndofta s´do kishte vdekur aq e re. Mbylli sytë vetëm 62 vjet.
"Eh..." 
Këto mendime e mundonin çdo natë para se të flinte. Ishte i lumtur për të vetmen gje. Gjumi e zinte aq shpejt, saqë edhe ai vetë ndonjëherë nuk donte, pasi nuk kishte folur me Artën e tij.Vitet e fundit, ishte lidhur shumë me të shoqen.Mbase vetmia e jetës në Tiranë, i kishte mbyllur disi brenda një guaske të panjohur më parë. Kishin vetëm 5 vjet që kishin ardhur nga ai fshat i Gramshit të jetonin në qyetetin metropol, ku gjithçka fillimisht ju dukej me përmasa gjigande. Madje edhe stacionet e autobuzit, xha Përparimi i ngatërronte shpesh. Gjithmonë zbriste nje stacion më përpara seç duhej. Megjithatë, atë e kishte sjellë i biri në Tiranë.
"Nuk jetohet më në këtë qytet baba", i kishte thënë ai të atit..."do shpërngulemi të gjithë në Tiranë. Aty është jeta".
Edhe pse Xha Përparimi me të shoqen e kishin të vështirë të merrnin një vendim të tillë, nuk mundeshin kurrë t´ja bënin fjalën dysh birit të tyre të vetëm. 
"Po mor bir, si të kesh dëshirë. Ti e di ku ka punë dhe ku jetohet më mirë sot", thanë pleqtë dhe pa e zgjatur nxorën në shitje gjithçka kishin në 
Gramsh, madje edhe nje copë tokë, që fillimisht menduan t´a mbanin . Jeta në Tiranë ishte e shtrenjtë...këtë e dinte jo vetëm Xha Përparimi, por Arbeni jua përsëriste çdo ditë, që në Tiranë duhet t´a kishe xhepin plot. Nuk kaloi një vit dhe Beni u fejua. Një mëngjes me sa duket i biri i xha Përparimit u zgjua pas nje nate me mendime të gjata.
"Do nisem...Po, po do nisem", u dëgjua toni i tij i prerë, por dhe dridhës njëhkohësisht.
"Nuk po më pyet se ku", e pyeti Beni të atin. 
"Po ku mor bir...ne s´kemi as dy muaj që jemi shpërngulur, prap do kthehemi ne Gramsh, tani që shitëm çdo gje?" 
"Po jo në Gramsh mor baba. Gramshin harroje, njëherë e përgjithmonë. Ky është qyteti yt tani. Madje edhe po të pyesi njeri, mos rri t´i japësh shpjegime. Shkurt jam nga Tirana, thuaji", mundohej t´a sqaronte Arbeni të atin.
"Po mir mo bir, po s´më the ku do shkoje?" , ju drejtua të birit, me një fytyrë të pasigurtë.
"Në Itali baba, në Itali. Do më presë një shok".
"Po ti ke nusen mor bir..sapo u fejove" i tha i ati.
"Mos ki merak", tha Beni. "Nuk do ta besoni vetë", aq shpejt do t´a marr.
Nusja kishte disa muaj që jetonte me familjen e Benit. Ishte një vajzë e urtë, që nuk arriti asnjëherë të merrte guximin t´a thoshte fjalën "Po!"...madje kur pa që periodat po i vonoheshin dhe Beni e pyeti..."mos je gjë shtatzane?" 
"Jo", i tha ajo, me sytë ulur në dysheme.
"Po tani që ke nusen shtatzënë, mendon ende të ikësh", e pyeti e jëma nje ditë.
"Po mama, e kam vendosur, ndaj të lutem mos ma bëj ters rrugën":
"Jo mor bir, udha e mbarë të qoftë. Vetëm nusen mos e harro".
Po atë vit, ne shtëpinë e xha Përparimit u dëgjua e qara e një foshnje. Arbeni ishte bërë me vajzë, lajm që e mori nëpërmjet telefonit. Atëherë flisnin të paktën nje herë në dy javë. Edhe kur Benit nuk i dilte koha, xha Përparimi do shkonte vetë ne poste dhe të fliste me të birin.
Ditët kalonin, muajt...madje u bënë vite, por Arbeni nuk u duk më në Tiranë.
"Po ti rri moj vajzë", i tha ai nuses një ditë, tek e pa që po bënte valixhen gati.
"Do ta kemi të pamundur jetën pa ju te dyja", i tha, ndërsa puthte sytë e së mbesës.
"Do vi t´ ju shoh shpesh", ju tha ajo me sy të përlotur, Artës dhe xha Përparimit dhe u largua.
Arbeni si fillim i rralloi telefonatat, nga një herë në dy javë, në një herë në muaj. Më pas edhe muajt kalonin dhe xha Përparimi dhe Arta, nuk po ja dëgjonin zërin më të birit.Mbase do të na e bëjë surprizë kur të vijë, ngushëllonte të shoqen ai, nderkohë që vetë mërzitej akoma me shumë, por mundohej ta gëlltiste lëmshin që i mblidhej në grykë.Nënë Arta, sa vinte e keqësohej.Po mbusheshin tre muaj që nuk po çohej më nga kreavati. As në spital nuk e mbajtën më. Gjendja ishte 
keqësuar shumë.
"Nuk ka më shpresë", i thanë doktorët. Sëmundja i kishte avancuar me një shpejtësi marramendëse. 
"Kur të marrë djali në telefon, thuaji që nëna i puth sytë...flokët, duart..."
Këto ishin fjalët me të cilat mbylli jetën e saj Arta e gjorë, vetëm 62 vjet. Brenga e saj, e mundonte çdo mbrëmje xha Perparimin, i cili nuk dinte si t´a shpjegonte këtë shkëputje si me thikë me të birin.Ndaj kishte ardhur këtu. Këtë të shtunë, le ta mësonin të gjithë dhimbjen e tij. Këtë të shtunë, kishte vendosur të kërkonte nëpërmjet atij emisioni që ndiqej nga mijëra shqiptarë nëpër Botë, për fatin e të birit. Donte të dëgjonte njëherë zërin e Arbenit, para se të vdiste edhe ai vetë. 
"Të paktën Arta pati kujt ti lerë një amanet", mendonte me vete, ndërsa hyri në sallën me drita pa fund. Deri minuta më parë kishte qënë i emocionuar saqë mendonte se nuk do mund të fliste dot asnjë fjalë. Por sapo hyri në sallën që të verbonin nga dritat pa fund, vuri re që nuk ishte i vetëm. Ishin dhjetra sy, që kishin humbur shkëlqimin prej vitesh, ashtu si ai. Ishin dhjetra fytyra, që nuk njihnin prej vitesh më buzëqeshje dhe që ishin veshur nga një cipë lotësh të ngrira. Ai nuk ishte i vetëm, edhe nëse deri pak momente më parë, kishte menduar që djali i tij, ishte i vetmi që kishte shkëputur në të tille mënyrë misterioze kontaktet. Por jo...Ai nuk ishte i vetëm. Ndaj kjo gje i dha forcë. E bëri që të flasë jo vetëm në emër të tij, por edhe në atë të të dhjetrave...qindrave nënave dhe baballarëve, zemërbrengosur në sallë.
"Nëse do të dëgjonte sot Arbeni, çfarë mesazhi do ti dërgoje djalit nëpërmjet emisionit tonë", e pyeti Aida, xha Përparimin.
"Nje telefonatë, vetëm një telefonatë...asgjë më shumë."
Për momentin sytë ju përlotën, por shumë shpejt e mblodhi veten dhe vazhdoi.
"...dhe nëse ai na ndjek", vazhdoi ai...por nuk do të flasë me të atin...harram e pastë qumshin e nënës."
Ishin këto fjalët e fundit, që xha Përparimi tha në emisionin e asaj nate..."Njerëz të humbur." ...

----------


## trysil

*Xha Përparimi*

Tregimi "Xha Përparimi" është rrëfim mbi problemet sociale. Struktura e tregim është lineare.
Autori gjen temë interesante, që ka ngjarje, dhe ngjarja krijon një atmosferë të dhembjes, me të cilën është ballafaquar shqiptari dhe po vazhdon akoma; por e gjithë kjo është dhënë përmes një gjuhe tejet të rëndomt, pra, një të folur gati në nivelin e përditshmërisë. 
Varfëria / Vetmia, dhe në fund tragjikja: shpërbërja e bërthamës FAMILJE.
Tregimi në fjalë ka temë interesante, nga vetë fakti se aty është *ekzistencialja* 
Kah fundi, intenziteti shprehës bie plotësisht në gjuhën e reportazhit gazetaresk. 
Elasticiteti gjuhësor dhe figurativ këtë tregim do ta bënte më të fuqishëm...

Autorit i uroj suksese!

----------

